# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  ✧ Healthy Pets, nouvelle venue !

## Healthy Pets

Bonjour à toutes & à tous !

Comme il est de coutume, je me présente en quelques mots.
Je suis une jeune fille de 23 ans, amoureuse des animaux (comme tout le monde ici je présume  :: )
Passionnée par l'alimentation des chats & des chiens depuis plusieurs années, je suis très présente sur divers forums afin de conseiller au mieux les internautes et de partager notre expérience commune. 
Je possède également une chaîne YouTube, également dédiée à nos boules de poils préférées. 

C'est avec plaisir que je rejoins votre communauté. À bientôt sur le forum, où je me ferai un plaisir d'échanger avec vous  :: 

PS : Une petite photo de ma Princesse : Scarlett, Persan Chinchilla de 4 ans  :: 

16814.jpg

----------


## Raz'Kiss

Bienvenue

----------


## armandine

Bonjour,
Un persan qui vient d'un refuge ? d'une association ? ou d'une animalerie ?

----------

